# Any idea if Amazon offer the Tivo OTA with Lifetime again?



## jericko (Dec 31, 2015)

I screwed up and went with a Channel Master DVR+, it was a mistake. My DVR+ is having tuner issues and their support/warranty is worthless.

Does any one know if Amazon or Tivo will offer the Tivo OTA with Lifetime again and soon? Do I have any other options if I wanted to get one?

Thanks for the advice, I am sorry if this question has been asked before.

-Jason


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I don't know but I doubt it. For awhile, when Amazon was out of stock this fall, the site would say they expected more soon. Now it doesn't say that. Looks like a Roamio OTA with lifetime can be had from third-party sellers on Amazon and eBay for $500 right now. TiVo has developed an OTA-only version of the new Bolt too but has yet to release it. Their head marketing guy said back in Oct. that he expected it to arrive before year end. So you may want to wait and see if that rolls out soon (maybe at CES in Jan?). Doubt it will be available with lifetime for $300 though, like the special close out deal on the Roamio OTA.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

The $300 deal for Roamio OTAs with lifetime was to dump the inventory. With the Roamio OTA discontinued there's no inventory for Amazon to acquire so that deal is gone.

Looks to me that TiVo wants lifetime service to disappear based on the insane price of their new "all-in-one" service that's similar to lifetime and move everyone to monthly or annual charges. I think the market will not go along with that.

As for the Bolt, since they're already in production and already inventoried why add another two models (500GB and 1TB) without a cable card socket? Four SKUs instead of two (500GB and 1TB for card and cardless models) and four inventories instead on two seems a bad decision.

Since the Bolt with 500GB sells for $299 with one year of service how about TiVo dropping the 500GB Bolt and only stocking the 1TB Bolt and pricing it at $500 including lifetime service? Then TiVo manufactures only one Bolt model and not having to package and inventory four SKUs and getting better pricing by only using 1TB hard drives drops the per unit cost? Whether we have cable or are OTA the one Bolt model would be the product and sales volume would go up pretty quick. The Bolt would them TRULY be the UNIFIED product.

So we could buy Roamio OTAs for $300 with lifetime, but that deal is gone, and then we could buy a 1TB Bolt for $500 with lifetime.

I'd buy two of *Bolt 1TB with lifetime @ $500 each* if TiVo offered it.

I did buy two of the Roamio OTAs with lifetime @ $299 each cause it was too good a deal to be true but it WAS.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

just4tivo said:


> I'd buy two...


I bought three. You have to know when the price is right and act decisively.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Why not buy a used Roamio Basic on Ebay for about $100 and get them to transfer their $6.95 - $9.95 sub fee with it.


----------



## Photo_guy (Mar 12, 2015)

jericko said:


> I screwed up and went with a Channel Master DVR+, it was a mistake. My DVR+ is having tuner issues and their support/warranty is worthless.
> 
> Does any one know if Amazon or Tivo will offer the Tivo OTA with Lifetime again and soon? Do I have any other options if I wanted to get one?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post! Excuse my schadenfreude, but while I am sorry you realized you made a mistake, I am glad to hear the verification that I (we) made the right choice of Tivo over other options. Once you make a choice you often wonder if you did the right thing. Your post helps.

Regarding the OTA offer - I suspect the same offer will not be seen again. However, other opportunities may come up. If you can wait and are prepared to jump on it your patience may be rewarded.

Another option - Tivo has offered Base Roamios for $400 with lifetime to existing customers (specifically when calling to cancel service). The base roamio can be used as OTA but has the advantage of also having cable capability. Is it worth an extra $100? Perhaps, if you consider the re-sale value.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I don't think we will see this deal again either but we can hope there will be a good deal of some kind on a Roamio or Bolt with lifetime at some point next year.


----------



## jericko (Dec 31, 2015)

Photo_guy said:


> Thank you for your post! Excuse my schadenfreude, but while I am sorry you realized you made a mistake, I am glad to hear the verification that I (we) made the right choice of Tivo over other options. Once you make a choice you often wonder if you did the right thing. Your post helps.
> 
> Regarding the OTA offer - I suspect the same offer will not be seen again. However, other opportunities may come up. If you can wait and are prepared to jump on it your patience may be rewarded.
> 
> Another option - Tivo has offered Base Roamios for $400 with lifetime to existing customers (specifically when calling to cancel service). The base roamio can be used as OTA but has the advantage of also having cable capability. Is it worth an extra $100? Perhaps, if you consider the re-sale value.


Any way a non-Tivo customer could get this price?


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

jericko said:


> Any way a non-Tivo customer could get this price?


I had ordered my first Roamio OTA directly from TiVo for $299 with lifetime. Reflecting on that deal I decided a couple days later to order a second one and called TiVo. The agent told me that the Roamio OTA had been discontinued and there were no more in stock for sale.

I asked to speak to a supervisor and after schmoozing for a few minutes I was offered the Roamio standard with lifetime for $399. I was told that deal was reserved for loyal TiVo customers but that she could make an exception and offer it to me.

I subsequently ordered a Roamio OTA with lifetime from Amazon and upon receipt called back and connected to the same supervisor to transfer the lifetime from Amazon to me and activate the Roamio OTA which went without a hitch. I thanked her for her offer and she was pleased that I found an OTA.

The moral of this story is that if you get the right agent at the right level and ask nicely a non TiVo potential customer might get the Roamio standard with lifetime for $399.

It's a toll free call... give it a try.


----------



## Photo_guy (Mar 12, 2015)

just4tivo said:


> The moral of this story is that if you get the right agent at the right level and ask nicely a non TiVo potential customer might get the Roamio standard with lifetime for $399.
> 
> It's a toll free call... give it a try.


+1

The Tivo CS reps seem to work off a standard script and have a specific set of offers they can make. However there does seem to be some latitude and if you ask nicely, at the right time, with the right person you can get more than the standard offers. So it is worth a try or two.

Alternatively - if you can find a friend that is already a Tivo customer they might help you out.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

I bought the $299 Roamio OTA w/Lifetime from Amazon too. I'm really glad I did it, esp. since it appears the inventory is now gone.

It is working flawlessly, and the four tuners are a big upgrade from my trusty old S3s. Plus, the Netflix, and Amazon streaming is excellent.

Still working with the original hard drive. I mainly use it for recording multiple newscasts morning and evening, and I have One Pass set up to just record one, then record over that the next day.

But even so, I can see the day when I go to a 3TB. The OTA fills up quickly, while my Pro seems to have endless capacity.

Again, thanks to this forum for alerting me and others to the deal. If I didn't come here, I never would have known about the $299 OTA, or the $599 Pro w/Lifetime either.


----------



## jericko (Dec 31, 2015)

raqball, I sent you a reply over at the AVS Forums, as I am too new to reply to your message here.


----------



## Photo_guy (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0148ZRFVO


----------



## SumerNivek (Jan 10, 2016)

Photo_guy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0148ZRFVO


THANK YOU! Just ordered one. Hopefully this fixes my "no lifetime on my TiVo HD" dilemma!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone who wants one better buy one quick. I doubt these will last long.


----------



## joserobles (Jan 11, 2016)

I've been debating buying one from Best Buy for $49.99 plus monthly... NOT anymore, just got one.


----------



## F18fxr (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm looking forward to cutting the cord now since I got my Roamio w/Lifetime from Amazon today. Thanks to everybody with their advice!


----------



## AZBrowncoat (Jan 15, 2016)

Kicked DTV to the curb years ago, but only added an antenna this week for OTA. I've been shopping different DVR options (Tablo, DIY) but saw this deal for the Roamio OTA w/lifetime and snapped it up.

If I can get a deal on the Tivo Stream + get Archivo or something similar working I should be set as I hated having to wait to watch BBT etc till they came out on DVD


----------



## KSOC Kid (Nov 19, 2015)

I doubt anyone who buys this Tivo at this price will be disappointed. What an awesome machine. It has opened (recording) up a ton of older programming on my local sub-channels. Old movies, Perry Mason, Alfred Hitchcock, Johnny Carson. All free. I guess I really am an old fart now. I enjoy this stuff more than a lot of the modern stuff. So glad Amazon put this deal back on.


----------



## robnalex (Sep 8, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I don't think we will see this deal again either...


 Ha! ha! ha! ha!


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Anyone who wants one better buy one quick. I doubt these will last long.


That's what was said last time and here they are again.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

If someone buys one when you get it take a look at the manufacture date and post it. 

That might give us some idea if TiVo decided to make more or if they rounded up a bunch of left over ones from various locations and are selling them out through Amazon.


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> If someone buys one when you get it take a look at the manufacture date and post it.
> 
> That might give us some idea if TiVo decided to make more or if they rounded up a bunch of left over ones from various locations and are selling them out through Amazon.


JUST ordered my 4th unit today and will add a 5tb hdd.


----------



## cp2k (Mar 16, 2004)

I ordered another one too.. I might end up using it to target another nearby market with a separate antenna, or I might just flip it to turn a profit when these dry up again.


----------



## joserobles (Jan 11, 2016)

atmuscarella said:


> If someone buys one when you get it take a look at the manufacture date and post it.
> 
> That might give us some idea if TiVo decided to make more or if they rounded up a bunch of left over ones from various locations and are selling them out through Amazon.


Got it today

Made in Mexico
04-Dec-15


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

joserobles said:


> Got it today
> 
> Made in Mexico
> 04-Dec-15


Proudly made in mexico, take that Trump!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

joserobles said:


> Got it today
> 
> Made in Mexico
> 04-Dec-15


Sounds like TiVo had more made guess they decided a lower cost Roamio OTA made more sense than releasing a higher cost Bolt OTA. Wonder how long they will continue to have new Roamio OTA units made. At this price point there really is little justification for OTA users to buy anything else.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

atmuscarella said:


> Sounds like TiVo had more made guess they decided a lower cost Roamio OTA made more sense than releasing a higher cost Bolt OTA. Wonder how long they will continue to have new Roamio OTA units made. At this price point there really is little justification for OTA users to buy anything else.


It seems strange to me that they are still manufacturing them, yet they aren't selling them directly on their website.


----------



## SumerNivek (Jan 10, 2016)

joserobles said:


> Got it today
> 
> Made in Mexico
> 04-Dec-15


Just got mine today (Amazon Prime member with Sunday delivery!), and I have the same date as well.

A bit more info: On the side of the Roamio OTA box (not the outer Amazon box), it says that my box is "Case 889 of 933?" Not sure if this means TiVo made 933 more Roamio OTAs for Amazon, but perhaps this gives us an indication of how many are available on Amazon.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It seems strange to me that they are still manufacturing them, yet they aren't selling them directly on their website.


Yes I tend to agree, but it might have something to do with marketing, perhaps they don't want something with cheap lifetime on their own site or perhaps they want something to come up when people search Amazon for OTA DVR that competes with the other OTA DVRs being sold.


----------



## joserobles (Jan 11, 2016)

SumerNivek said:


> Just got mine today (Amazon Prime member with Sunday delivery!), and I have the same date as well.
> 
> A bit more info: On the side of the Roamio OTA box (not the outer Amazon box), it says that my box is "Case 889 of 933?" Not sure if this means TiVo made 933 more Roamio OTAs for Amazon, but perhaps this gives us an indication of how many are available on Amazon.


My box has "case 873 of 933"


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

joserobles said:


> My box has "case 873 of 933"


You do not know if other TiVo models were in the same shipment.

Also remember that Amazon has so many distribution centers that may not mean a lot.



tarheelblue32 said:


> It seems strange to me that they are still manufacturing them, yet they aren't selling them directly on their website.





atmuscarella said:


> Yes I tend to agree, but it might have something to do with marketing, perhaps they don't want something with cheap lifetime on their own site or perhaps they want something to come up when people search Amazon for OTA DVR that competes with the other OTA DVRs being sold.


That was my first thought as well.


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> You do not know if other TiVo models were in the same shipment.
> 
> Also remember that Amazon has so many distribution centers that may not mean a lot.
> 
> That was my first thought as well.


Mine is due in Tuesday from NJ.........


----------



## mikestanley (Apr 20, 2002)

Got mine today - 424 of 933.

My first thought is, "Holy cow this TiVo is small compared to my TiVo HD!"

Now I need to search the forums for how to get TiVo CS to transfer this unit to my account, as I've read they're pre-registered to some Amazon account.


----------



## SumerNivek (Jan 10, 2016)

mikestanley said:


> Got mine today - 424 of 933.
> 
> My first thought is, "Holy cow this TiVo is small compared to my TiVo HD!"
> 
> Now I need to search the forums for how to get TiVo CS to transfer this unit to my account, as I've read they're pre-registered to some Amazon account.


I called them yesterday and spoke to Victoria (very nice woman! Got to her by pushing option 3 after calling in). She had my OTA on my account within minutes and I signed in to my TiVo account an hour later or so and it was sitting in there along with my TiVo HD! Hopefully you get a good CS rep like Victoria who will make it a very smooth transition.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Techbargains has this listed first in their email. I don't know how many units are available. I wouldn't wait too long


----------



## herzzreh (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine came today, manufactured 26 Nov 2015, case 24 of 900, activated 18 Dec 2015. Transfer took less than 5 minutes, it's updating now.


----------



## cp2k (Mar 16, 2004)

mikestanley said:


> Got mine today - 424 of 933.
> 
> Now I need to search the forums for how to get TiVo CS to transfer this unit to my account, as I've read they're pre-registered to some Amazon account.


So you can't just add these to your account online? That's going to be a pain..


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

cp2k said:


> So you can't just add these to your account online? That's going to be a pain..


It isn't hard, just did it a couple of weeks ago. Just called up, told the CSR it was an Amazon unit, she put me on hold for a couple of minutes and then came back and told me that everything was all set.

YMMV with a different CSR but at least in my case it was painless.

Chris


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

crxrocks said:


> It isn't hard, just did it a couple of weeks ago. Just called up, told the CSR it was an Amazon unit, she put me on hold for a couple of minutes and then came back and told me that everything was all set.
> 
> YMMV with a different CSR but at least in my case it was painless.
> 
> Chris


Same here, my first two with FREE slide remote were bought direct from tivo, third amazon, fourth amazon. my 5th parts machine woot 30$


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

herzzreh said:


> Mine came today, manafactured 26 Nov 2015, case 24 of 900.


Just opened mine, same date of manufacture, number 48 of 900. That's two batches of 933 and 900 respectively, wonder where they've been hiding?


----------



## herzzreh (Sep 11, 2008)

KimHedrick said:


> Just opened mine, same date of manufacture, number 48 of 900. That's two batches of 933 and 900 respectively, wonder where they've been hiding?


Could've been an order for some other retailer that fell through and Amazon picked it up.

EDIT: enjoyed mine for about two hours... all of a sudden, C501 and provider list is blank. Go figure.


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

Ordered mine today


----------



## mikestanley (Apr 20, 2002)

mikestanley said:


> Got mine today - 424 of 933.
> 
> My first thought is, "Holy cow this TiVo is small compared to my TiVo HD!"
> 
> Now I need to search the forums for how to get TiVo CS to transfer this unit to my account, as I've read they're pre-registered to some Amazon account.


Getting it transferred to my account was easy. Took maybe 15 minutes on the phone but I got the impression my rep hadn't done one before, because she spent a few minutes trying one thing, then said, "oh yeah, I just need to make you the new owner" and from there it was done in a couple minutes. She was very nice, though, so I didn't mind the wait.


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

mikestanley said:


> Getting it transferred to my account was easy. Took maybe 15 minutes on the phone but I got the impression my rep hadn't done one before, because she spent a few minutes trying one thing, then said, "oh yeah, I just need to make you the new owner" and from there it was done in a couple minutes. She was very nice, though, so I didn't mind the wait.


I had a similar experience. The TiVo showed up on my account while I was still on the phone. I had to connect to the "mothership" to get the MAK to change to match my other equipment and had to do the same thing with all the other equipment for them to be able to see the shows on the new TiVo. Transferred a 30 minute show from my Plus to the OTA which is connected by ethernet and it just took a couple of minutes.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

herzzreh said:


> Could've been an order for some other retailer that fell through and Amazon picked it up.
> 
> EDIT: enjoyed mine for about two hours... all of a sudden, C501 and provider list is blank. Go figure.


See this thread. Another person had the same problem, now resolved:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=536295


----------



## herzzreh (Sep 11, 2008)

NashGuy said:


> See this thread. Another person had the same problem, now resolved:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=536295


Thanks! 
I decided to repeat guided set-up, now I'm getting S308. Wait or get a replacement from Amazon?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

herzzreh said:


> Thanks!
> I decided to repeat guided set-up, now I'm getting S308. Wait or get a replacement from Amazon?


Contact TiVo Support and explain the problem. Hopefully this is because your unit still isn't fully activated/transferred to your account yet. Give them another 24 hrs after calling.


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

KimHedrick said:


> Just opened mine, same date of manufacture, number 48 of 900. That's two batches of 933 and 900 respectively, wonder where they've been hiding?


Just recvd mine My box has "case 503 of 933"


----------



## cp2k (Mar 16, 2004)

Mine is case 94 of 900, shipped from Baltimore, Maryland.

Also, when I check my TiVo account it says the original activation occurred on 12/18/2015. I wonder if these were the batch of units that Amazon got in, but had to pull back on because they weren't showing up as having Lifetime service when they started sending them out to people? My box has a huge sticker on it that says "Lifetime Service Included". Obviously they were ensuring that no goof ups occurred this time.


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

cp2k said:


> Mine is case 94 of 900, shipped from Baltimore, Maryland.
> 
> Also, when I check my TiVo account it says the original activation occurred on 12/18/2015. I wonder if these were the batch of units that Amazon got in, but had to pull back on because they weren't showing up as having Lifetime service when they started sending them out to people? My box has a huge sticker on it that says "Lifetime Service Included". Obviously they were ensuring that no goof ups occurred this time.


Mine too was shipped from Baltimore. It should be here tomorrow. I will report what case it is when it gets here.


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

Mine shows the 12/18/15 activation date on my TiVo account as well. Yeah, the big yellow sticker plainly states "Product Lifetime Service Included".


----------



## JudySue (Jan 20, 2016)

Which model Mini should I get for my other bedroom to Network with the OTA Tivo Roamio With Lifetime service included, which I just got from Amazon? 
...The Model 92000 or Model 93000? Is the 93000 newer (and thus better, more upgraded or MORE up-to-date? than the Older 92000?
What are pros and cons Of each model (92000 vs 93000) if any?

Why do some Minis include Lifetime service and if I already have LifetIme service on the main Roamio, do Or can I purchase a a cheaper Mini Without the LifetIme service? If I had purchased a NON LifetIme Roamio, Would the MINI with LifetIme included have provided LIFETIME Service at a lower Price for LifEtime to the basic Roamio without lifetime service?

Sorry for so many questions-I'm new to all this, just recently cut the cable cord, now watching OTA and hope to finally use my Amazon Prime Video benefits using this OTA Tivo Roamio With LifetIme device from Amazon for $299+tax


----------



## JudySue (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh, and instead of using a Mini for Other tv in Bedroom, is there any way to instead use a old school Slingbox unit (the kind of Slingbox that says "watch your TV anywhere") purchased about 9 YEARs ago but Never used)..doesnt that device do a similar function as the Tivo Mini does?


----------



## AZBrowncoat (Jan 15, 2016)

My Roamio just arrived today. I had to call TiVo CS to create an account and assign the device to it but the whole process went smoothly. I'm getting the C501 error but from reading here it looks like that is just temporary due to the unit being from Amazon?

Currently recording my first show and loading Archivo onto my home PC.

Is there a TiVo user guide of some sort?

I found this - https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to and this http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=150060

...but wondering if there is a more exhaustive guide with tips/tricks to get the most out of the device.


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

JudySue said:


> Which model Mini should I get for my other bedroom to Network with the OTA Tivo Roamio With Lifetime service included, which I just got from Amazon?
> ...The Model 92000 or Model 93000? Is the 93000 newer (and thus better, more upgraded or MORE up-to-date? than the Older 92000?
> What are pros and cons Of each model (92000 vs 93000) if any?
> 
> ...


The newer Mini has a RF remote instead of IR. The RF remote is worth it in my opinion. And get a mini with lifetime. That is worth it too.


----------



## jacksails54 (Jun 3, 2015)

cp2k said:


> I ordered another one too.. *I might end up using it to target another nearby market with a separate antenna*, or I might just flip it to turn a profit when these dry up again.


This sounds like an interesting idea! A couple of questions though... If you have 2 Roamio OTAs, each pointed to a different city, can you combine the guide data? I.e. if Roamio OTA-A is pointing to City-A, and Roamio OTA-B is pointing to City-B, can the Roamios combine the guide data (assuming both Roamios are on the same LAN?

Thanks...


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

herzzreh said:


> Thanks!
> I decided to repeat guided set-up, now I'm getting S308. Wait or get a replacement from Amazon?


Not for me same errors, on the phone to tivo they said faulty unit, trying to phone home amazon sending replacement tivo rep said there is an issue with alot of these.


----------



## cp2k (Mar 16, 2004)

jacksails54 said:


> This sounds like an interesting idea! A couple of questions though... If you have 2 Roamio OTAs, each pointed to a different city, can you combine the guide data? I.e. if Roamio OTA-A is pointing to City-A, and Roamio OTA-B is pointing to City-B, can the Roamios combine the guide data (assuming both Roamios are on the same LAN?
> Thanks...


It won't combine per say, but you can watch recordings from one TiVo on the other across the home network. I do 99.9% of my scheduling from the iPad app anyway, so it is easy for me. I just have my two existing TiVo's named Cable & Antenna. I just use the drop down in the app to switch between them.


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

Mine is case 595 of 900.

Mine also has an activation of 12/18/2015


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

Bought an OTA for myself and on for my in laws who are considering cancelling dish network. Will they have 30 days return if they change their mind?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

filovirus said:


> Bought an OTA for myself and on for my in laws who are considering cancelling dish network. Will they have 30 days return if they change their mind?


If you bought it from Amazon so you have what ever Amazon's return policy is. You can not return to TiVo and as it has lifetime there really isn't any trial period for service.


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

Checked Amazon and it is 30 days.


----------

